# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hi folks..

## Nesta

Hello Excel-lent people. I finally got fed up of trying to use Excel as just a simple calculator and want to learn how to make it do more. Things like filling uneven lists; calculating sums from irregular groups of cells and many other things that are scary to me, but I'm sure there are experts here who can help.

I look forward to 'meeting' you all.
Nesta.

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum.  You will surely get all the help you need.

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi Nesta,

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie:

----------


## Nesta

Thanks for the welcome, folks. This forum is weird! When I signed in again today the thing said I hadn't posted anything yet, but it found my post when I clicked on 'My posts'!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I'm going exploring now. Hope I don't get lost.  :Smilie:

----------


## Nesta

Okay, it still says zero posts over there. Hmmm... maybe the forum is so used to using spreadsheets that it forgot how to count itself. Any ideas from Admin? Because if that goes on it will only keep me on for a day, and that kind of sucks. I'm just musing here, no criticism intended, I'd just like to get it right so I can ask questions.

----------


## arlu1201

Actually all questions in the Off Topic section do not count towards your post count.  Initially when this sub-forum was created, the posts were getting counted and i guess you posted that time.  So it shows that you have 2 posts.  Then we got the setting changed to not add up to the total post count so thats why it shows as 0 posts for you on the welcome screen.  Dont worry about it.  Just keep checking the various questions and if you have any of your own, post them in the relevant sub-forum.

I will get this double-checked with the tech team too.

----------

